# RAID1 e simulazione di fault

## geps2

Ancora io, ancora alle prese con il raid software.

Tutto quanto adesso funziona con lilo come bootloader.

Ho provato però a togiere il primo disco, per fare il boot con il mirror, ma non funziona: OS not found!

Allora mi chiedo: che mirror è?

Qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare un raid1 con un disco solo? E se sì, ha fatto anche qualcosa che io non ho fatto? E se sì, cosa?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePs

----------

## .:chrome:.

il mirror viene fatto sulle partizioni, non sul master boot record.

quello purtroppo te lo devi replicare a mano, installando grub (o lilo) su entrambi i dischi

----------

## geps2

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> il mirror viene fatto sulle partizioni, non sul master boot record.
> 
> quello purtroppo te lo devi replicare a mano, installando grub (o lilo) su entrambi i dischi

 

Io lo avrei anche installato lilo su entrambi i dischi, ma non va lo stesso...

----------

## cloc3

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io lo avrei anche installato lilo su entrambi i dischi, ma non va lo stesso...

 

allora forse il tuo errore capita ad un livello successivo, anche se non so leggere con assoluta precisione il messaggio di errore che hai postato.

ci sono due possibilità:

1. il boot loader parte correttamente, ma cerca il kernel nel disco che tu hai tolto.

in tal caso bisogna modificare la root nel file di configurazione.

2. il boot loader trova il kernel, ma successivamente la initrd  non riesce a montare il raid1 che è stato rimosso.

In tal caso, bisogna istruire il bootloader a non usare alcuna initrd (o costruirne una ad hoc per l'evenienza).

la cosa migliore, per le prove che stai facendo, è usare grub, che fornisce un comodissimo editor in virtuale.

----------

## geps2

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora forse il tuo errore capita ad un livello successivo, anche se non so leggere con assoluta precisione il messaggio di errore che hai postato.
> 
> 

 

Lo posterò non appena mi sarà possibile

 *Quote:*   

> ci sono due possibilità:1. il boot loader parte correttamente, ma cerca il kernel nel disco che tu hai tolto.
> 
> in tal caso bisogna modificare la root nel file di configurazione.

 

Posterò anche lilo.conf non appena mi sarà possibile

 *Quote:*   

> 2. il boot loader trova il kernel, ma successivamente la initrd  non riesce a montare il raid1 che è stato rimosso.
> 
> In tal caso, bisogna istruire il bootloader a non usare alcuna initrd (o costruirne una ad hoc per l'evenienza).
> 
> 

 

non uso initrd

 *Quote:*   

> la cosa migliore, per le prove che stai facendo, è usare grub, che fornisce un comodissimo editor in virtuale.

 

Con grub la cosa funzionave in modo un po' troppo strano, e quindi ho rinunciato, e comunque avevo molti altri problemi: non è escluso che non torni a grub più avanti, ma per ora lascio lilo.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *geps2 wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   il mirror viene fatto sulle partizioni, non sul master boot record.
> 
> quello purtroppo te lo devi replicare a mano, installando grub (o lilo) su entrambi i dischi 
> 
> Io lo avrei anche installato lilo su entrambi i dischi, ma non va lo stesso...

 

sei certo di questo?

prova a postare il tuo lilo.conf

oppure con lilo -v verifica che sia davvero come dici

oppure passa a grub, che è più intelligente  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Se ti viene detto "OS not found" sicuramente il problema è precedente al bootloader (nel tuo caso LILO), fai le verifiche elencate da k.gothmog, e ti consiglio anch'io di passare a GRUB  :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non uso initrd
> 
> 

 

?

allora, la tua procedura di boot è quanto meno asimmetrica.

Non sarà la causa dell'errore, ma mi pone un sacco di domande.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   
> 
> non uso initrd
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nemmeno io uso initrd e non capisco quali domande ti ponga  :Question: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nemmeno io uso initrd e non capisco quali domande ti ponga 

 

quando parte, il kernel non conosce alcun dispositivo di raid, dunque deve scegliere un hd semplice (ci riesce perché è un raid1) per caricare la root.

successivamente potrà lanciare mdadm, riconoscere il raid e magari riuscire anche ad utilizzarlo.

la initrd dovrebbe servire a caricare il raid prima di montare la raoot.

a mio modo di vedere, questo sarebbe un passo indispensabile, ma la vostra esperienza direbbe di no.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Nemmeno io uso initrd e non capisco quali domande ti ponga  
> 
> quando parte, il kernel non conosce alcun dispositivo di raid, dunque deve scegliere un hd semplice (ci riesce perché è un raid1) per caricare la root.
> ...

 

Sarà che il supporto per il raid l'ho incluso nel kernel e non l'ho messo come modulo ...

----------

## geps2

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova a postare il tuo lilo.conf

 

```
lba32

boot=/dev/md0

raid-extra-boot=/dev/sda,/dev/sdb

prompt

delay=10

timeout=50[list=]

default=gentoo

image=/boot/vmlinuz

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/md1
```

 *Quote:*   

> oppure con lilo -v verifica che sia davvero come dici

 

```
# lilo -v

LILO version 22.7, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger[/list]

Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2005 John Coffman

Released 12-Apr-2005 and compiled at 18:42:39 on Oct 22 2006

Using BIOS device code 0x80 for RAID boot blocks

Reading boot sector from /dev/md0

Using MENU secondary loader

Calling map_insert_data

Boot image: /boot/vmlinuz

Added gentoo *

/boot/boot.0900 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.

The boot record of  /dev/md0  has been updated.

Reading boot sector from /dev/sda

/boot/boot.0800 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.

The boot record of  /dev/sda  has been updated.

Reading boot sector from /dev/sdb

Warning: /dev/sdb is not on the first disk

/boot/boot.0810 exists - no boot sector backup copy made.

The boot record of  /dev/sdb  has been updated.
```

 *Quote:*   

> oppure passa a grub, che è più intelligente 

 

Prima devo fare un piano d'azione:

1) Creare un supporto (CD, USB) dal quale posso riavviare con lilo in qualsiasi momento, che 'ste cose mi hanno fregato già troppe volte2) Installare e configurare grub3) Riavviare e incrociare le dita

Anche il discorso dell'initrd è interessante, non ci avevo pensato...

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarà che il supporto per il raid l'ho incluso nel kernel e non l'ho messo come modulo ...

 

questo è scontato. ma per me il problema rimane.

tu, potresti suddividere i tuoi hd identici in tre partizioni, una per la root (una per la usr e una per la home).

mi pare strano che il kernel, senza altre istruzioni, sappia distinguere tra esse quelle indicata con /dev/md3, dove era stata messa la root.

eppure, se mi dite che s'arrangia, non resta che fargli i complimenti.

@geps2:

se no ho capito male, tu dici a lilo di cercare la root in /dev/md1, e poi ti ti metti un hd del raid dietro la schiena per non farglielo vedere.

ha lui ragione a sputarti nell'occhio  :Smile: 

se vuoi partire da un hd singolo devi indicarlo con il suo nome: hdX.

proprio questa è l'operazione che si può fare al volo con grub (senza reinstallare ogni volta) e che ti stiamo consigliando.

----------

## geps2

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @geps2:
> 
> se no ho capito male, tu dici a lilo di cercare la root in /dev/md1, e poi ti ti metti un hd del raid dietro la schiena per non farglielo vedere.
> ...

 

Ok, fammi vedere se ho capito bene: teoricamente dovrei scrivere questo

```
lba32

boot=/dev/md0

raid-extra-boot=/dev/sda,/dev/sdb

prompt

delay=10

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/vmlinuz

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/sda2

image=/boot/vmlinuz

label=gentoo2

read-only

root=/dev/sdb2

```

dato che /dev/md1 = /dev/sda1 + /dev/sdb2, e dovrebbe funzionare?

Vabbe', con grub è meglio, ok, lo metto quanto prima, ma così secondo voi andrebbe?

UPDATE:

Però mi sa che così non va: fa il boot, ma si incasina nella creazione dei device md...

----------

